# Spiced Brown Sugar Cinnamon,Vanilla Seckel Pears



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got about 220 Seckel Pears from a friend, they are hands down THE prettiest thing we have ever canned!

Here is what we did
Peeled Seckel Pears.. with a vegetable peeler-
8 cups water
4 cups white sugar
2 cups brown sugar
5 tablespoons vanilla
bring syrup and pears to boil 
put pears in jar with 2-4 cloves and one cinnamon stick
fill with syrup to one inch headspace
HWB 15 min for pins and 20 min for quarts

I left them whole~ cut any bad spots off- trim the stem to 1/4 inch.
You get about 5 in a pint and 10 in a quart
I adapted all the recipes I found on line- to make this one.. we did a batch last night and one tonight- we cracked a jar open before starting the second batch- mmmmmmmmmmm good!

I can see it heated up - and the pears sliced put over a plain cake or angel food cake!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds wonderful.....very few pears here this year...maybe next year will be better...want to try these...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

GrannyG said:


> Sounds wonderful.....very few pears here this year...maybe next year will be better...want to try these...thanks for sharing...


They were very easy minus the whole peeling process- but I have such an incredible Hubby that I was cranky yesterday and he peeled the whole second batch after he suggested I take a nappy!


----------

